# senryu of the duck



## feralpen (Oct 14, 2011)

*senyru of the duck

He hates not the axe
Nor hates the hand that holds it
His ire is Peking
*
​


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 14, 2011)

Clever--so very clever...Peace...Jul


----------



## feralpen (Oct 15, 2011)

.... annnnnnnnd tasty!

Thank you Jul

fp


----------



## Nacian (Oct 16, 2011)

hehe...yet again feralpen you manage to nail it just right...love crispy duck¬¬
so clever indeed:acne:


----------



## feralpen (Oct 16, 2011)

hmmm ... what wine goes with duck? We may work up to a decent dinner here! Thanks for reading. I always enjoy your upbeat, encouraging comments.

fp


----------



## Nacian (Oct 16, 2011)

haha..I would propably say spicish not so fruity medium red wine to balance the palate..I am not a wine connoisseur but I love red wine.:fat:


----------



## feralpen (Oct 16, 2011)

What a coincidence ... I love red pop ... an' cheeto's :emmersed:


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 16, 2011)

From the seriousness of the "bomb" to the silliness of the "duck," you, feralpen, had caught me once again, albeit with a laugh this time 'round. Very well done. :thumbl:


----------



## feralpen (Oct 16, 2011)

Then tip to thee my flaggon high in troth
My dalliance finds favor with but few
Mayhap indulgence rail upon us both
So gracious best regard, my friend to you

fp


----------



## Nacian (Oct 16, 2011)

feralpen said:


> What a coincidence ... I love red pop ... an' cheeto's :emmersed:


feralpen what is/are cheeto's?


----------



## feralpen (Oct 16, 2011)

bon apetite'

http://cplteenz.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/cheetos.jpg


----------



## Nacian (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh...haha...they are crisps are you sure they go with the duck?


----------



## feralpen (Oct 16, 2011)

Nope ... they go with the red pop. I think ducks go well with quackers.............


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

pop I am presuming is another word for wine which is the first time I have heard of:friendly_wink:


----------



## feralpen (Oct 17, 2011)

'Pop' is a word used by old folks like me for soda or soda pop ... ie: coke, pepsi, tab, fanta, (anything but Dr. Pepper which is referred to as yuk). Red pop described strawberry soda. It was very, very red and absolutely delicious. Every kid liked 'red pop'. .. an' cheetos. :beguiled:

http://www.thirstydudes.com/img/ima...s_drinks-44ddc65ce7aaf973f056553a16386c13.jpg


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

hehe..thank you feralpen.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 17, 2011)

A singular pleasure.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

> A singular pleasure


haha that's original..you can tell you are a poet:chuncky:


----------



## Sam (Oct 17, 2011)

Mod Note: Please keep replies related to the work. Off-topic conversations should be taken to PMs or visitor messages. Thank you.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 19, 2011)

hahaha!  I like this.


----------



## feralpen (Oct 19, 2011)

... the duck was NOT amused .............

fp


----------

